# mutta niin vain



## Gavril

From this article:
_
Mitäköhän miettivät unkarilaiset? Hallitsevalla Fidesz-puolueella on  kansan valtaosan tuki, mutta niin vain maan perustuslaki on EU:n  hampaissa.

_"What were the Hungarians thinking? The ruling Fidesz party has the support of the larger part of the nation, but thus only the country's constitution is in the teeth of the EU."

The last clause (_mutta niin vain ..._) doesn't quite make sense to me in the context of the article. Maybe the emphasis should be placed on something else in the English translation? For example:

"... but that only puts the country's constitution in the teeth of the EU."

Can anyone think of a better translation?

Thanks


----------



## hui

At least in this context:_
niin vain (on) = siitä huolimatta_ = it happens to be so / despite that

Also, I would say:
_kansan valtaosa_ = majority of the people


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> At least in this context:
> 
> _niin vain (on) = siitä huolimatta_ = it happens to be so / despite that



Thanks. In this case, would you say that _EU:n hampaissa_ means "threatened by the EU" or "controlled by the EU" (or perhaps something else)?


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Thanks. In this case, would you say that _EU:n hampaissa_ means "threatened by the EU" or "controlled by the EU" (or perhaps something else)?



_olla [EU:n] hampaissa_ = to be (harshly) criticized [by the EU]


----------

